# Prius in Rome



## HamHill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello - 

Quick question about owning a Toyota Prius in Rome....Setting aside the issues with shipping the vehicle, making it legal, obtaining parts for maintenance, finding parking, how aggressive drivers are, etc.

- Is a Prius considered an unusual vehicle in Italy? 

- It is about the size of a Honda Civic - will it be a challenge to maneuver or park in Rome?

I appreciate your opinions and expert advice!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Toyota sells the Prius in Italy and has for many years -- and that's where you should buy one (new or used). I wouldn't say Priuses are particularly unusual, nor are they any more or less challenging to drive and park in Italy than several other car models. However, you might want to consider getting a Yaris Hybrid -- basically equivalent to the Prius c in other markets -- since that's easier to maneuver and park.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

With the high gas prices they aren't exactly common. It's something bought only because of the government subsidies or to make a political statement.

Prius prices have come down but historically have been similar to a BMW 320D or an Audi A3. Both get better mileage. Have lower maintenance. Being diesel often have lower insurance costs. Better resale. If you drive a lot then any of the high MPG would be a better choice.

Remember with the ZTL large parts of Rome are off limit to non local traffic.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

NickZ said:


> With the high gas prices they aren't exactly common.


This doesn't make sense. To the extent the Prius is popular -- some, but not very -- it's more popular because it's more fuel efficient. As a gasoline/petrol vehicle, that is.

If you mean that gasoline is expensive relative to diesel, OK, but part of the reason you buy a Prius is to avoid burning diesel. (Though there probably are a couple hybrid diesels available if that's interesting.)

Toyota sells quite a few Priuses (Prii?) in Europe, including in Italy. It's not as popular as the Fiat Panda, for example -- far from it -- but the sales figures are decent. Not top 50 decent, but decent given what it is.

Anyway, if you want a Prius, get one. In Italy. I'd recommend the Yaris Hybrid (Prius c), though, if you're concerned about parking and maneuvering. The non-hybrid Yaris ranks around the 10th best selling car in Italy last I checked, behind the Panda, Punto, Renault Clio, and VW Golf (as examples) but ahead of the Peugeot 208 and Citroen C3 (as examples). Quite respectable, and certainly seen on the Italian road. A Yaris Hybrid fits right in if you're concerned about what the neighbors think. (Why?)


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> This doesn't make sense. To the extent the Prius is popular -- some, but not very -- it's more popular because it's more fuel efficient. As a gasoline/petrol vehicle, that is.
> 
> The non-hybrid Yaris ranks around the 10th best selling car in Italy last I checked, behind the Panda, Punto, Renault Clio, and VW Golf (as examples) but ahead of the Peugeot 208 and Citroen C3 (as examples). Quite respectable, and certainly seen on the Italian road. A Yaris Hybrid fits right in if you're concerned about what the neighbors think. (Why?)



No it's not really fuel efficient in EU terms.

The VW Golf blue motion diesel is I think 76MPG. So is the Audi A3 1.6
The BMW 320D is about 68MPG

The C3 is low /mid 60s MPG

Small cars like the VW Polo are even higher.

IIRC Peugot makes a SUV with gas mileage similar to the Prius.

All this with the EU testing cycle being biased towards city driving. Most people who drive alot do mostly highway type driving.

Then you have the fact gasoline is about 15% more expensive. (10?)

The Prius is a fashion statement. Always has been on continental Europe.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you're referring to imperial gallons on EU test cycles. I prefer to look at liters per 100 Km, but OK.

I assume the original poster is aware that there are diesel vehicles with high specific fuel efficiencies available as alternatives. If that awareness wasn't true before, it is now. But again, part of the reason you buy a high fuel efficiency petrol/gasoline car is a private concern about very public tailpipe particulate emissions.

Now, is that behavior making a "fashion statement"? If you like. Or maybe it's trying to be respectful of others' lungs and breathing. Burning diesel is "dirtier," ceteris paribus. I'd applaud that concern, fashion statement or not.

There are also plug-in hybrids and purely electric vehicles.

Anyway, there are Priuses available for sale (and previously sold) in Italy. They are certainly not unknown on Italian streets and roads. At least one person thinks they're a "fashion statement." You know what? Italy is full of fashion statements.  You'll fit right in either way.


----------

